# Peak district



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - we are planning on spending a couple of weeks in the Peak District walking and biking. Can anyone suggest a few campsites to stay at?
Thanks


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Loose Hill CC site near Castleton is one of our favorites. Great walks around the hope valley and up Mam Tor. Close to town for good pubs.


Trevor


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ramblefrog said:


> Hi - we are planning on spending a couple of weeks in the Peak District walking and biking. Can anyone suggest a few campsites to stay at?
> Thanks


Hayfield Camping & Caravaning Club site is our favourite in the area.  
Hayfield is a great walking area and is where the Mass Trespass was walked at Kinder reservoir.
And to equal that, Joan & Kevin the site Managers are also Motorhomers and are very hospitable and keep the site very well.
Note caravans are not permitted, only tents & motorhomes.
No electricity and no hard standings but good showers. Kevin will not site you where the ground may be soft so no worries.
The village is a 10 minute walk either along the river path or the roadway and 5 pubs there.
There is also a pub within 5 minutes.
Give it a try, I am sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

You are spoiled for choice.

The Peak District is split into two parts, the brooding peat moors of the Dark peak in the north caused by the gritstone rock, and the soft green but dry valleys of the south peak's limestone country. The south peak is where they have the well-dressings which are worth a look, particularly if cycling (parking a large van can be difficult in busy small villages).

There are numerous CLs or equivalent, some near or at good pubs.

North

Losehill is a good site with easy access to the Devil's Arse, Peveril Castle, and the wonderful shivering mountain. Access to Castleton is limited since the MamTor road collapsed. Therefore, getting out and about in your van is less convenient.

CC has a site at Chatsworth House. Never been because it is so expensive in my eyes but it is very popular.

CCC has a great site at Hayfield with ready access for walking on the moors and a cycle path into New Mills. Access is limited for large motorhomes (they don't allow caravans) but I managed to get in and out with my 6.5m (nothing rude intended).

Both the CC and CCC have good sites just outside Leek. On the west of the Peak District, and very hilly, the Staffordshire moors are great for walking and you have easy access to the rest of the Peak District, north and south.

The CC has a good site at Grin Low just outside Buxton and within walking distance of the town. The hills mean you may want to drive out for easy cycling.

South

Blackwall Plantation Caravan Club near Ashbourne is ideally placed for walking and cycling. It can get busy, particularly with children, but it is a big site, well spaced.

If you want a really select site, try the CC one at Ilam Hall. Very difficult to find a pitch but worth trying.

My advice?*

I come from the north peak and still regularly motorhome on the CC sites in the Peak District. I'd choose Buxton and Ashbourne as my bases. Both have good routes in and out, both are close enough to cycle routes and great walking, and both will give you access to the different areas.*


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Walking*

Bakewell C&CC


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Clover fields at Buxton is a lovely site. great facilities and you'll struggle to get friendlier people running a site.
Lots of walks and cycle rides close by.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For a lovely CL try Manor Farm, Dethick. Page 333 CC sites Handbook.
Has EHUs and nice views, satellite TV is very good and village and pub just across a field. £8 per unit elec £1.

Now here's the really good bit...the farm is owned by no other than Simon Groom of Blue Peter fame! He quite often stops for a chat and is very approachable and friendly.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

trevorf said:


> Loose Hill CC site near Castleton is one of our favorites. Great walks around the hope valley and up Mam Tor. Close to town for good pubs.
> 
> Trevor


Second that.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have just come back from http://www.longnorwood.co.uk/ it is a nice setting (lovely dog walk with views) but we did think that the pitches were a bit close together for the price, I think it was quite expensive at £21 a night. I would go back but maybe only for a couple of nights.

However it is a adult only site if you were looking for somewhere in the school holidays without lots of children on site.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if your looking for cl type sites it seems most pub's in the area will put you up for around £5/10 eg near carsington water blackwall plantation is a lovely laid out club site for about £26 but about 1/2 mile from the visitor center there is the knockadown pub with a proper laid out site in the paddock's behind for a tenner , or across the road the pudding barn or the farm site are a fiver up the tissington trail we have stopped at the george at the top for £3 a head or callow top at the bottom near ashbourne has its own brewery and swimming & paddling pools for £25 a night , it seem's around that area you can't go 5 miles without stumbling across somewhere to camp at about an hour from home this area is our default setting


----------

